# Adelaide or Brisbane????



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife and I where perfectly set on our new life in the Goldcoast, however since watching a few programmes thats been on recently we have both been very impressed with Adelaide, It looks beautiful.
We are from Devon, so we do not want the buzzing cosmo city life but we do want to be an hour or two from the airport/city.
Can anybody please give their opinion on either city please, i.e cost of living, work/family life style. We have 2 young kids so schooling is very important, we have budgeted $400 per week for rent, would this get us a nice place in Adelaide.
I am a plasterer, I have heard Qld is very busy for us builders, however through more research of local papers in qld im not convinced, is it the same in Adelaide?
Thanks for all your comments.

John


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi John,

The two areas are very different. 

Check out the 'Cost of living' thread for costs - I'm in South Australia so further south than Adelaide but my costs will give you some idea. 

For property check out the links in the 'PLEASE READ....' post. Parts of Adelaide and the surrounding areas are quite expensive for Adelaide anyway. You can compare the costs between the two cities. 

I've not been to Brisbane but I have been to Adelaide. Adelaide is laid back unless it's a Friday afternoon when the streets are jammed in rush hour and no-one gives way to anyone else. Still not as bad as London though 

The temperatures will be different since Brisbane is further north. It's also getting more people move up there and is one of the fastest growing areas. 

There has been a lot of building going on in Adelaide fueled by the mining industry but with the economy slowing I'm not sure what the situation is now. There are links to job website in the 'PLEASE READ...' post that may be able to give you an idea. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

Adelaide deserves more respect! Any place so near such a fabulous wine growing area has to have something going for it! Great wine, restaurants and beaches. Don't know about schools and such. I do know that although Brissie is a great city and one of my faves in Oz it is extremely congested now and is suffering under the weight of too many people moving there. Adelaide has a slower pace and would be a great place, lifestyle-wise but look into the economy since they have suffered in the property market with the population actually shrinking. 5 years ago I would have moved to Brisbane - today I would look seriously at Adelaide. 




johnbarnes82 said:


> My wife and I where perfectly set on our new life in the Goldcoast, however since watching a few programmes thats been on recently we have both been very impressed with Adelaide, It looks beautiful.
> We are from Devon, so we do not want the buzzing cosmo city life but we do want to be an hour or two from the airport/city.
> Can anybody please give their opinion on either city please, i.e cost of living, work/family life style. We have 2 young kids so schooling is very important, we have budgeted $400 per week for rent, would this get us a nice place in Adelaide.
> I am a plasterer, I have heard Qld is very busy for us builders, however through more research of local papers in qld im not convinced, is it the same in Adelaide?
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

EllieC said:


> Adelaide deserves more respect! Any place so near such a fabulous wine growing area has to have something going for it! Great wine, restaurants and beaches.


I would say that for the rest of South Australia too. People tend to think of South Australia as just Adelaide but there are some other wonderful areas there too.


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

Although I have not lived there, I love SA. My husband is from Adelaide originally but raves about some of the more remote areas and the Barossa et al is stunning! Think I'll go pour myself a glass of aussie red! Cheers!


----------



## chrisg2405 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking to move over to oz hopefully in the next few years. i am hoping to get my level2 plastering in september. Can anyone give me some advice on where to live in south Australia in regard to night life, beaches and the big one what state generally has the most building/plastering work? 

Cheers Chris


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Chris, 

Have you checked out the job links in the 'PLEASE READ...' post towards the top of the forum? That will give you an idea about plastering work.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well we live the south-eastern suburbs of Brisbane and pretty much been to most place in and around the city and everyone who either comes to live in or visits Brisbane absolutely loves it here, i've never heard anyone complain about Brisbane.

The airport is on the north-east end of the city. The boat rides into the city are breathtaking and lets not forget the famous 'city beach'.


----------

